# Best NFS Game



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

*Which is the Best NFS Game...???*


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 4, 2007)

Where are the other NFS titles?

The best one for me is *NFS : Porsche* hands down


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

@hitbox.champion 
forget to write how to *edit pool* as unable to find option.
Please help.


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 4, 2007)

NFS PU is da best NFS title! i still have it installed on my sytem!
Welll... from your list .. i liked NFS Underground .. it revolutionized the nfs series!!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

hey just tell me how to edit pool.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 4, 2007)

Dunno mate how to edit pool.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

Pool? 

Editing polls can only be done by Moderators, PM them.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 4, 2007)

Who is the Moderators of Gamerz section?


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 4, 2007)

go here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showgroups.php


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2007)

NFS PU all the way 


i think NFS PS is more like NFS PU.

damage, (maybe) no story line, simulation-like driving physics...


-=-=-=-=-=-
@vaibhavtek, PM any mod , it'd be better if you PM a online mod 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showgroups.php


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

Story line exists, a 5-person challenge thing again. The names are shown in the intro video. You have to beat each of the 'Crown' leaders to finally become the Street King.

I've restarted Nitrocide 9 times now and am still flying off the road and onto the poles


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 5, 2007)

@ hitbox.champion, sam_1710 , QwertyManiac & s18000rpm
Thanks.

And now hitbox.champion, sam_1710 & s18000rpm you can vote in poll as option are added by the Moderators.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 5, 2007)

Done & done.,, *Porsche* is spelt wrong


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 5, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> Done & done.,, *Porsche* is spelt wrong


 
Not so big error.
Chalta hai...!!


----------



## axxo (Nov 5, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> Where are the other NFS titles?
> 
> The best one for me is *NFS : Porsche* hands down



i second that...the game that i mostly played in the nfs series

recent series were very much arcade and offered no realism as they were in porsche 2000 ..EA S*ks these days..


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 5, 2007)

Where is Pro street?
Where is NFS II ?



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> NFS PU all the way
> 
> 
> i think NFS PS is more like NFS PU.
> ...


 Pro Street has a _career mode!_


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2007)

Career mode = Evolution (in PU)


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 5, 2007)

thanx to all who had voted in poll.
Members who have not voted please vote.
Till Now:- NFS MW seems to be best (according to the vote).
Let all see the Best NFS Series.

Note:- Will also add NFS Pro Street when the game will be released i.e 14th Nov.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 5, 2007)

Most Wanted pwns all.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 6, 2007)

members who had not voted till yet please vote.
Let see the final result.
Till Now:- *NFS MW* is in the leading.
Vote Vote Vote........


----------



## Stalker (Nov 6, 2007)

For me, Most wanted & then Underground 1


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks for voting...!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2007)

Where is NFS II: SE?


----------



## hahahari (Nov 6, 2007)

I went for NFS 2.Used to enjoy it immensly when I was a lot younger.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 6, 2007)

@QwertyManiac

Can't understand what do you wean by NFS:SE.

Please write the full form of it.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 8, 2007)

The Poll result will out in 1 Dec.

So the members who had not voted please vote.
Till Now:- NFS MW is leading the votes.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 9, 2007)

members who had not voted still yet pls vote....


----------



## Goten (Nov 10, 2007)

I love NFS:MW.
Pro streeet demo rockz.
Peace Bros~~~!


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 10, 2007)

NFS MW rox .. and it leads...obvious... people on this forum are *smart*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 16, 2007)

it seems that NFS MW will win the poll.
Members who had not voted pls voteeeeee....!!!


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 17, 2007)

only gettin more and more votes, I <3 NFSMW


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2007)

dude u just missed the all time rocking nfs .... nfs II se


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 17, 2007)

lolz, u kiddin ?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Nov 17, 2007)

NFS: Pro Street is CRAP !

Stay Away .

Tru Burnout Dominator or Burnout Revenge instead .


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 17, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> lolz, u kiddin ?


 i guess you started NFS'n with MW. (or "UG" series)


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 18, 2007)

nope , I started with the one you said NFS II:SE


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 18, 2007)

Most Wanted.... Woo hoo

The last one in series my system can play


----------



## BMouse (Nov 18, 2007)

NFS Mew is da one and only best release with lotsaa major changes  ,,,,
da muddy lightning effect.. is real awesome.... hats off


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 18, 2007)

all time fav,
1.NFS 2SE
2.NFS MW
3.NFS UG1&2


----------



## Nav11aug (Nov 18, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Most Wanted.... Woo hoo
> 
> The last one in series my system can play


Yo!!! lezz have coffee someday


----------



## reddick (Nov 22, 2007)

NFS MW rocks


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

NFS MW, NFS MW, NFS MW.
It was the best NFS game.
It is the best NFS game.
It will always be the best NFS game


----------



## nish_higher (Nov 22, 2007)

NFS MW rules till now.i hope the next game released is NFS MW-II.also i like NFS Porsche Unleashed for the great racetracks and gameplay it had.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

^^Yeah...
NFS MW 2 sounds good...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks for voting and comments.
member who had not voted till yet are requested to vote...


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

^^Nice to see that you have not included NFS PS


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

hey NFS PS demo doesnot looks me good so rejected and as it is latest so many user had not played so not chosen

East or West NFS : MW is the Best.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

^^ I agree...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

till now there are only 59 member who *had voted*.  
i doesnot think that all had voted. 
members who had not voted pls vote.


----------



## upendra_gp (Nov 23, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Most Wanted.... Woo hoo
> 
> The last one in series my system can play


same is my case too! but i played carbon my new playstation 3!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

No. of voters increased from 59 to 65...   

good.

members who had voted till yet pls vote.....


----------



## krups (Nov 24, 2007)

NFS MW is coooool ... just missing replay system 

still NFS MW Rockssss...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 25, 2007)

thanks for so good comments and votes.

Just waithing for others member to vote.
Atleast the no. of voters mest be reach to *100*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 25, 2007)

Without a shadow of a doubt,It has to be Need For Speed Most wanted which was the best in the whole NFS series till now.Amazing graphics,good controls,good music & more importantly storyline had Josie Maran. 

On the other hand I like the classic NFS II special edition but that's only for LAN play.Apart from that nothing comes close to Most Wanted.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks for voting and good comments.

65 to 68
good.


----------



## nregmie (Nov 26, 2007)

NFS Most Wanted
I bought new computer for playing NFS Most Wanted after i played it at friends pc.
Then after playing MW in my new PC my other 2 friends and brother also bought new computers just for playing MW.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 27, 2007)

he he he.
Are u jocking or telling truth...???


----------



## neerajkumar_4 (Nov 27, 2007)

no doubt.. MW !!


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks for voting.
have still exam will catch everyone after a week...!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 11, 2007)

No doubt,
Most Wanted of course !
PS : I voted in beginning


----------



## too_techy (Dec 11, 2007)

+1 for MW
i had played only 4 nfs games (nfsu, nfsu2, mw and carbon) among that mw is the best


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks for voting.
No of voters till now:-76.

Members who had not voted please vote...

@adi007

did u have played *NFS MW*..???
Asking because you had voted in *Doesn't like NFS any series *


----------



## Cool Joe (Apr 6, 2009)

No of voters increased to 82! Only 18 more needed to reach 100!


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2009)

niaaaaaa hahahahahah*..!!!*


----------



## channabasanna (Apr 8, 2009)

For me the best in NFS series are

*NFS Porsche* (Even playing now, but only multiplayer on LAN, almost 4 people of us play this every week end along with UT 2004 on LAN)
*NFSMW* (played almost 6 times completely, unable to play the game on Vista, else would have played this on LAN too)
*NFS 2SE* (used to enjoy multiplayer in it with my brother)


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 8, 2009)

^^
NFS MW works for me on Vista.(Both singleplayer n multiplayer)


----------



## aditya_v (Nov 13, 2009)

I guess those new to the series would vote for MW, others would go for Porsche unleashed.
For me, no other NFS game could re-create the aura of owing  a car like NFSU did.


----------



## Vivek.28 (Nov 21, 2009)

Liked the NFS UG2 for it's hell lot of customization options, plus the free roam mode ('minus' the police ).


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2009)

Legendary thread...!!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 22, 2009)

^^ LOL! yea! i die loling


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 22, 2009)

lol epic   ........


----------



## Kulz (Nov 22, 2009)

NFS MW rocks...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2009)

MW
Porsche Unleashed 
U2
HP2


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 24, 2009)

ico said:


> Legendary thread...!!!


 
Legendary thread by a legendary forum member.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Nov 24, 2009)

Most Wanted!!!!! Dobara mat puchana!!!!!!


----------



## animish (Nov 28, 2009)

nfs hot pursuit 2 for sure nice cars and the nostalgic arcade racing


----------

